# Tracker Grizzley 1654 Mod



## vanmchugh (May 13, 2008)

Hi I am new to the board and I thought I would post some picutres and welcome any suggestions to my in progress modification. I am working with my 3 year old grizzley and i am trying to add deck space and flooring over the exsisiting beams. I use the boat for fishing and waterfowl hunting so I wanted to keep my deck low so i can still utilize my seats when the blind is on. I also want to add some dry storage. I am thinking about adding some to the bow but I already removed the middle seat along with the flotation foam. I am worried about removing any more. I am using all aluminum and am welding and riviting the project to gether. Here are some pics for a stock photo of the boat through what I have got done so far. 

























































I still have a lot to go. 1/3 of the floor left and a lot of little stuff for example Building some dry storage. Building and installing a small live well. Any sugestions for dimensions on that? I want to keep it as small as possible. Putting some removable flush mount seats in the decking. Installing a 12 volt receptacle for a spot light. Adding spot lights to the front of the boat for early mornings on the lake going duck hunting and late nights on the lake fishing. Welding a pipe along the side of the boat to run all the wires through. Installing a bilge in the rear of the boat and switches to operate everything. Mounting a fire extinguisher in there since I enclosed the gas tank and batteries. Putting in some rod holders I got from Cableas. Installing the latch handles for the rear hatches as well as putting weather stripping on them. Also will need to prime and paint the whole thing. 

Thanks in advance for any help /suggestions.


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2008)

:WELCOME:
Thaks for joining. 

I am in a place today that blocks pictures so I cant see them. #-o


----------



## vanmchugh (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome Jim. Let me know what you think when you get a chance to look at the pictures. This is the first time I have ever done a project like this and I am lucky enough to have a good friend who is a specialized welder. We have full access to his shop. They actually fix fuel tankers and they do a lot of work with Aluminum.


----------



## jkbirocz (May 13, 2008)

Jim, you will want to see these pics. vanmchugh, awesome work on the boat. I need a tig welder, well I need a welder period actually. But seriously, that boat is gonna be killer.


----------



## vanmchugh (May 13, 2008)

Thanks JK. This is something I have been wanting to do since I got the boat. I can't wait till I have a finished product. I will post pictures of my progress and please I welcome any suggestions. I really want to put some dry storage in there that would be large enough for a gun box during hunting season. However after taking out that center seat it opened up so much room that I don't want to take away from that. That's why I was thinking of putting a tackle locker in the bow and come duck season I will just use one of those bags from cabelas that attaches to the sides to hold my guns. I am just concerned about the flotation foam aspect.


----------



## jkbirocz (May 13, 2008)

You could probably come up with some type of removable storage box. You could run it along one of the sides, from your back deck forward. You could make brackets that you could bolt the box in with some bolts and wing nuts. You could make the box a stand alone piece that just bolts up and is dry storage, or make a box with no bottom that seals against the boat with some thick foam. 

Of course what I just said makes sense to me, but it may not to you.


----------



## Zum (May 13, 2008)

really like what your doing:
https://www.gatortraxboats.com/Accessories.htm
https://www.gatortraxboats.com/images/access/gun%20box.jpg
https://www.gatortraxboats.com/images/access/rodbox.jpg
maybe you could build something like what you find in here
nice job


----------



## Waterwings (May 13, 2008)

Welcome Aboard, and the boat looks great! 8) . Does the gas can storage have any venting to it? You may not want to trap any vapors inside the compartment you built for it. Good idea adding the fire extinguisher, but the fumes may go boom before it actually turns into a fire. Just a thought. I didn't look at the links Zum posted yet, but I do know that Lowe boats has a gun box (lockable) for jons. I had the dealership add a 60" box on the port side my boat when I ord'd the boat. I don't keep guns in it but rather loose tackle items to keep the deck clear. You can see pics of the box at this link to my Gallery: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=68


----------



## seaarc (May 14, 2008)

Looks real nice =D> . Man I wish I could weld so many possibilities then. You are lucky to have the access to a welder make the most of it. Keep us posted on the progress.

Dave


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2008)

Wow man! Finally got to looka the pictures. Thanks for posting them =D> 

You have an incredible resource at your disposal :beer:

Please keep on taking pictures of your progress.


----------



## vanmchugh (May 14, 2008)

> Does the gas can storage have any venting to it?



Yes, actually there is a small gap between the lid and the transom for that purpose. Also when I drill out the hold and put in a grommet for the fule line I am going to do it about 2.5 inches for added ventilation.

Zum, thanks for that link. TOns of great ideas from there. I think I am goining to consider a center box mounted to be easily removed right in the middle of the deck length wise. This way I have all the storage I need and it will also double as a bench seat that faces the right way for duck hunting. I can build a small false floor under the box and fill it with some foam for flotation. Thanks for all the replies guys. I knew I would get some great ideas here.


----------



## natetrack (May 14, 2008)

Great looking boat so far. I am voting that you should sand it all down and then polish the entire thing. :lol: 

Might not be to good for ducks that way, but would sure get some looks otherwise.

Use that TIG welder as much as you can, wish I had one.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## FishingBuds (May 14, 2008)

Dang killer job :wink:


----------



## russo (Jun 11, 2008)

this boat is gonna be a beast =D>


----------



## caddyjosh (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice boat keep us posted with pics Removable storage would be great


----------



## Crank'in (Jun 11, 2008)

Great start on the boat!!
What is the thickness of the aluminum sheathing your using for the flooring?

Crank'in


----------



## bluegillfisher (Jun 11, 2008)

Gas fumes are heavier than air. So when you contain them they will hang out at the bottom of compartment. This is why people use fan to blow them away. 
When I took Coast Guard safety class, they did a demo with a cottonball with gas on it on the top of 3 foot tall board, there was a track zig-zaging down to the bottom of board. The guy held lighter to bottom of board and flash--it lit up the board!!
I decided if I ever had an inboard motor, I'd go with diesel.
Be careful.
Mary


----------



## brewfish (Jun 16, 2008)

Man kudos on the great looking work so far!! It always nice have those type of resources at your disposal.


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice job ur doing to that boat.... keep it up!


----------



## TOTONKA (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you have anymore progress or pics? It looks like this post kinda died... I would love to see more...


----------



## veilside180sx (Sep 15, 2008)

Can you measure how tall the sides on your boat for me? Tracker doesn't list them for some reason.


----------



## vanmchugh (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry it has been so long. The project got put on hold a bit but here is a recent photo. I will take some better pictures and get them online. Still not done yet. We are building the livewell this weekend.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 12, 2009)

very nice work. is that a camoclad or somthing simular you put over the flooring?


----------



## vanmchugh (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks a bunch. It is actually called Hydrotruf from Gatortrax. It's great stuff. Doesn't really get hot or cold. it is very light and doesn't absorb water and it totally killed the sound on the false floor.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 12, 2009)

I saw that stuff from gatortrax... does it have any cushioning to it? 

I thought about putting that on top of my carpet see as how much I've been fishing in the rain lately..


----------



## vanmchugh (Mar 12, 2009)

It does have a LITTLE cushion to it. But better then standing on aluminum. Great traction and no heat when it is sunny out. I used to never be able to go barefoot while fishing before.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 12, 2009)

how much did that cost you to do your whole floor? i like the camo pattern, looks great. may have to redue mine


----------



## vanmchugh (Mar 12, 2009)

My buddy owns a metal shop and he didn't charge me a dime. The gator trax was about 250 bucks if I recall. I did end up giving my frined one of my semi auto's. I didn't think it was right not give him somehting. He wasn;t going to take money but he wasn't going to turn down a good duck gun. 

If I had to guess I would say it was probably 400 to 500 worth of metal


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 17, 2009)

Incredible boat, great job too. Neat idea about the gatortrax


----------



## vanmchugh (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks a bunch. i am really ahppy with it. I have two set ups for it. One for fishing and one for waterfowl. I will take some pictures of the fishing set up soon and get them on the board. The waterfowl set up is close to the above pictures except it has a colapsable blind attached to the boat. 

I actually got the gator trax idea from a response to my original post so I have that guy to thank for the idea.


----------



## walterduck (Sep 26, 2010)

What is the thickness of the aluminum you used on the floor?


----------



## hurtvahokie (Sep 29, 2010)

What type of welder are you using on the boat. It looks fantastic just what I wanted to see. I want an alum. floor to save on weight.


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 29, 2010)

I love that boat!! Great job on the mods. I wish Tracker still made this model.


----------

